# Expect handle Problem bei Upload auf SFTP-Server



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab ein Problem damit Daten auf eine SFTP-Server in einen Ordner hochzuladen.
Ich bekomm immer die Meldung „Excpect Handle "dateipfad" "Dateiname" “.
Ich verwende Fireftp aufm Mac unter Firefox.

Was kan ich machen um die Datei da hochgeladen zu bekommen bzw. was sagt mir die Fehelrmeldung?

Viele Grüße


----------

